# need help w/ my new turbo for my 240



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

So yeah, i'm going to be doing a "single turbo" conversion on the R33 engine i just put in my 98 240sx, ya know the RB26DETT. Anyway i got a killer deal on the tubo off of eBay! it's a Greddy T-5000, it's good for up to 12,000 whp! i cant wait. I am expecting to be in the 3's with a 350mph trap speed and .2 second 60ft times! Anybody know where i can get a good deal on some DOT approved street slicks, cause i have to drive this car to and from work everyday? 

this is a picture of my dad standing next to it, and yes his face really looks like that, he's was born a "racer"










also, i'm thinking of sticking with the "chicken wire" air filter cause i dont want to loose any power!

Any Suggestions?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

lol...... i think someone should try to fit that in a diesel truck for fun


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

y the hell is this in the s14 section??


----------

